# Song Moo Hapkido?



## Maint (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm thinking of starting martial arts again after a two year lay off. I've posted about ho kuk mu sul in another post but the style of hapkido the school I'm thinking of attending is Song Moo Hapkido. The instructor at the school apparently studied with the founder of the style (or something like that) in Panama during the 60s. Anyone know what I'm talking about and if so what do you think?


----------

